# DAVES CUSTOME HOT RODS



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

THIS ALL MY WORK 

































IMG]http://i41.tinypic.com/2ivf8m1.jpg[/IMG]
MG]http://i42.tinypic.com/20z5iyo.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

AFTER


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

THIS IS A 1940 FORD CONV JUST STARTED THE PROUJECT 

















[IMG
]http://i40.tinypic.com/213qk9c.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

IMG]http://i4







3.tinypic.com/3341zbt.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

IMG]http://i4







3.tinypic.com/3341zbt.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

http://i44.tinypic

MG]http://i42.tinypic.com/33di5aq.jpg


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

G]http://i42.tinypic.com/fz0xab.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

THIS CAR PRICE TAG 250K TO BILD


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

I PAINTED THIS CAR 2 YEARS AGO


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

I built this car from top to bottom


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

this car is calld car face one my best fun builds


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

nice ass cadillac :biggrin:


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

nice work is that your caddy


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

thanks yeah the is mine s


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

little sleepy yeah the caddy is mines


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

this also is 1 of my rides 69 rag


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

this also 1 of my rides


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

nice work


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

wow..... fuckin nice bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

GOT TO RECOGNIZE THE GOOD WORK! YOU DO GOOD WORK ARE YOU IN CALI?


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

thanks from phoenix az


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

THIS THAT 1940 FORD PROJECT


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

GOOD WORK! IT'S ALRIGHT IF U SMILE IN THE PICS. :biggrin: LOL. JUS KIDDIN. DAMN GOOD WORK. KEEP IT UP. :thumbsup:


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I BUILD HOTRODS IN THE WEEK AND BUILD LOLOS ON WEEKEND


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

THIS 1 OF MY BUILDS


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

I CALL THIS PROJECT 1 WEEK CUZ CUSTOMER NEEDED HIS CAR IN 1WEEK.. WHAT YOU GUYS THINK


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

NEVER DO IT AGAIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

DIS IS PROJECT 48 FLEETLINE GOT TO GIT IT SANDBLASTED


----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Feb 4 2009, 01:00 AM~12901520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride homie who did the art work .


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

friend dale


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:worship:


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

Got so much pics of my work but dont want to be up all night long putting pics mabe tommarow    this 1 is mines i will do a full 100 % resto frame of .. Concord car before the year is up THIS IS A SOLID CAR NO RUST THANK GOD


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

aww shit a 58!


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

You do some nice work


----------



## carsofabq (Jan 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

you do some nice work bro, keep them coming


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

the custom auto indistry needs more peeps like you bro!!


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

WHAT R YOUR PRICE'S BRO


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

thanks just doing what love doing :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

great work man


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

koo  Thanks as for $$$$ quality PRICELESS........


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Feb 5 2009, 05:06 PM~12917961
> *thanks just doing what love doing  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD IS THAT YOUR CAR? :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

awesome work man


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

YA  THATS 1 OF THIM


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

FINALLY GOT THIS 39 FORD DONE CUSTOMER VERRY HAPPY$$$$$$























































































































WELL THATS THAT HOPE YOU LIKE IT


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

gangsta shit!


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

THIS IS A VERY SPECIAL PROJECT FOR ME CUZ OF THE CIRCUMSTANCES THIS CUSTOMER VERY NICE PEOPLE, GOT TO KNOW THIS FAMILY REAL GOOD MR. & MRS. STUBBS. IF YOU HAVE THE TIME I WILL TELL YOU ABOUT IT. I STARTED THIS PROJECT 6 MONTHS AGO, WE RECEIVED THE 1935 FORD CAR, THIS WAS ONE OF MY SPECIAL PROJECTS THAT I PUT MY HEART AND SOUL INTO MORE THAN I USUALLY DO. AS THIS CAR WAS BEING BUILT AT MY SHOP THROUGH OUT THE DAYS AND WEEKS THE OWNERS WOULD COME BY TO SEE THE PROGRESS. EVERY TIME THEY STOPPED BY THEY WOULD ALWAYS COME TO THE BACK TO TALK TO ME TO TELL ME ABOUT THE LATEST TRIP TO THE EAST COAST. OVER TIME WE BECAME CLOSE, HE WOULD SHARE THE STORIES OF HIS DAYS AS A MARINE. HE WAS SUPPOSED TO GO BACK EAST AND WHEN HE GOT BACK TO ARIZONA HIS CAR WAS SUPPOSED TO BE COMPLETED AND READY FOR PICK UP. THE CAR BELONGED TO HIS FATHER AND THEN BECAME HIS, SO IT HAD A LOT OF SPECIAL MEANING IN IT. THE FINAL DETAILS ON THE CAR WERE THE STRIPPING THAT I DID ON THE BODY. THE WORST PART OF THIS WAS THAT I HAD STRIPPED THE INSIDE OF THE GLOVE BOX DOOR TO SAY "THANKS DAD" IN HONOR OF HIS FATHER. LONG STORY SHORT, WHILE ON HIS WAY BACK FROM HIS TRIP ACROSS THE COUNTRY TRAGEDY STRUCK IN THE FORM OF A HORRIBLE CAR ACCIDENT THAT CLAIMED THE LIFE OF HIM AND HIS WIFE. HE NEVER GOT TO SEE THE END RESULT OF HIS CAR THAT HE LOVED SO MUCH AND HAD PUT SO MUCH TIME INTO. THE UPSIDE TO THE STORY IS THAT NOW THE SAYING ON THE INSIDE OF THE GLOVE BOX THAT READS "THANKS DAD" NOW HAS A WHOLE NEW MEANING TO IT, BECAUSE THE CAR NOW BELONGS TO HIS SON. I JUST WANTED TO SHARE THIS STORY WITH THE WORLD

HOO RAH STUBBS SEMPER FI


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

oh wow that's a sad story, but they looking at what you've done to their car and I'm sure their cruising in it with their son.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Feb 6 2009, 08:12 PM~12931052
> *THIS IS A VERY  SPECIAL PROJECT FOR ME  CUZ OF THE CIRCUMSTANCES  THIS CUSTOMER VERY NICE PEOPLE, GOT TO KNOW THIS FAMILY REAL GOOD  MR. & MRS.  STUBBS. IF YOU HAVE THE TIME I WILL TELL YOU ABOUT IT. I STARTED THIS PROJECT 6 MONTHS AGO, WE RECEIVED THE 1935 FORD CAR, THIS WAS ONE OF MY SPECIAL PROJECTS THAT I PUT MY HEART AND SOUL INTO MORE THAN I USUALLY DO.  AS THIS CAR WAS BEING BUILT AT MY SHOP THROUGH OUT THE DAYS AND WEEKS THE OWNERS WOULD COME BY TO SEE THE PROGRESS.  EVERY TIME THEY STOPPED BY THEY WOULD ALWAYS COME TO THE BACK TO TALK TO ME TO TELL ME ABOUT THE LATEST TRIP TO THE EAST COAST.  OVER TIME WE BECAME CLOSE, HE WOULD SHARE THE STORIES OF HIS DAYS AS A MARINE. HE WAS SUPPOSED TO GO BACK EAST AND WHEN HE GOT BACK TO ARIZONA HIS CAR WAS SUPPOSED TO BE COMPLETED AND READY FOR PICK UP.  THE CAR BELONGED TO HIS FATHER AND THEN BECAME HIS, SO IT HAD A LOT OF SPECIAL MEANING IN IT.  THE FINAL DETAILS ON THE CAR WERE THE STRIPPING THAT I DID ON THE BODY.  THE WORST PART OF THIS WAS THAT I HAD STRIPPED THE INSIDE OF THE GLOVE BOX DOOR TO SAY "THANKS DAD" IN HONOR OF HIS FATHER.  LONG STORY SHORT, WHILE ON HIS WAY BACK FROM HIS TRIP ACROSS THE COUNTRY TRAGEDY STRUCK IN THE FORM OF A HORRIBLE CAR ACCIDENT THAT CLAIMED THE LIFE OF HIM AND HIS WIFE.  HE NEVER GOT TO SEE THE END RESULT OF HIS CAR THAT HE LOVED SO MUCH AND HAD PUT SO MUCH TIME INTO.  THE UPSIDE TO THE STORY IS THAT NOW THE SAYING ON THE INSIDE OF THE GLOVE BOX THAT READS "THANKS DAD" NOW HAS A WHOLE NEW MEANING TO IT, BECAUSE THE CAR NOW BELONGS TO HIS SON.  I JUST WANTED TO SHARE THIS STORY WITH THE WORLD
> 
> HOO RAH STUBBS  SEMPER FI
> *


thats some fucked up shit, 
:angel:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

nice work dave i like how u keep those body gaps nice even and straight dony see that 2 much!!


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

THANKS


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

HERES A CADDY DID A WHILE BACK HOPE YOU LIKES FOR A FRIEND OF MINES
BEFORE AND AFTER


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

me and the owner of the car loves it


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

heres a other paint job a done and own
































































































sold the car to my homie still the family though 
you can see MY work rolling in the streets of SOUTHSIDE..... PHX


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

DID the paint on this 56 chevy all ready to git delivered some full in the shop chipd the paint on the roker had to to stay late to fix it :angry: :angry: :angry: 
















got pics of this projuct 56 post pics tomorrow  















im out


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

when Carface came out, it was one of the nicest fleetwoods in Phoenix. Still is, the paint is wicked!


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Feb 7 2009, 12:12 AM~12931052
> *THIS IS A VERY  SPECIAL PROJECT FOR ME  CUZ OF THE CIRCUMSTANCES  THIS CUSTOMER VERY NICE PEOPLE, GOT TO KNOW THIS FAMILY REAL GOOD  MR. & MRS.  STUBBS. IF YOU HAVE THE TIME I WILL TELL YOU ABOUT IT. I STARTED THIS PROJECT 6 MONTHS AGO, WE RECEIVED THE 1935 FORD CAR, THIS WAS ONE OF MY SPECIAL PROJECTS THAT I PUT MY HEART AND SOUL INTO MORE THAN I USUALLY DO.  AS THIS CAR WAS BEING BUILT AT MY SHOP THROUGH OUT THE DAYS AND WEEKS THE OWNERS WOULD COME BY TO SEE THE PROGRESS.  EVERY TIME THEY STOPPED BY THEY WOULD ALWAYS COME TO THE BACK TO TALK TO ME TO TELL ME ABOUT THE LATEST TRIP TO THE EAST COAST.  OVER TIME WE BECAME CLOSE, HE WOULD SHARE THE STORIES OF HIS DAYS AS A MARINE. HE WAS SUPPOSED TO GO BACK EAST AND WHEN HE GOT BACK TO ARIZONA HIS CAR WAS SUPPOSED TO BE COMPLETED AND READY FOR PICK UP.  THE CAR BELONGED TO HIS FATHER AND THEN BECAME HIS, SO IT HAD A LOT OF SPECIAL MEANING IN IT.  THE FINAL DETAILS ON THE CAR WERE THE STRIPPING THAT I DID ON THE BODY.  THE WORST PART OF THIS WAS THAT I HAD STRIPPED THE INSIDE OF THE GLOVE BOX DOOR TO SAY "THANKS DAD" IN HONOR OF HIS FATHER.  LONG STORY SHORT, WHILE ON HIS WAY BACK FROM HIS TRIP ACROSS THE COUNTRY TRAGEDY STRUCK IN THE FORM OF A HORRIBLE CAR ACCIDENT THAT CLAIMED THE LIFE OF HIM AND HIS WIFE.  HE NEVER GOT TO SEE THE END RESULT OF HIS CAR THAT HE LOVED SO MUCH AND HAD PUT SO MUCH TIME INTO.  THE UPSIDE TO THE STORY IS THAT NOW THE SAYING ON THE INSIDE OF THE GLOVE BOX THAT READS "THANKS DAD" NOW HAS A WHOLE NEW MEANING TO IT, BECAUSE THE CAR NOW BELONGS TO HIS SON.  I JUST WANTED TO SHARE THIS STORY WITH THE WORLD
> 
> HOO RAH STUBBS  SEMPER FI
> *


  :angel: :angel: :angel: DAMN HOMIE THATS VARY SAD....THAT "THANKZ DAD"IN THE GLOVE BOX REALY GOT ME.... *R.I.P*


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

THANKS FOR TAKING TIME TO READ THAT


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

*DAVES CUSTOM HOT RODS* *602-316-5192* 

Specializing in:
full frame off restoration & custom fabrication
candy paint jobs
pearls
flakes
pin stripping 
custom art work


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

full frame of RESTO 2 ROTISIRE ON SITE...
602-316-5192[/COLOR</span>]


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

nice work :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

spray the belly took it of the frame


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## ec64foshow (Dec 30, 2002)

Great,clean lookin work !!!


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

got so many projects going riat now started a 66 chevy truck taking of the frame


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Apr 20 2009, 10:00 PM~13638298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A SEXY BITCH!!!


----------



## ED DA KID (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Feb 9 2009, 01:44 AM~12948011
> *DID  the paint on this 56 chevy all ready to git delivered some full in the shop chipd the paint on the roker had to to stay late to fix it  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


You have a gift homie....


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

wow you such great work!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## johnny topete (Aug 22, 2008)

yo homie I remember you we chilled at my house a couple of times back in the day. I stay on 3rd st across the street from the homie FREDO.I got a 78 mc im trying to work on homie if its kool may be we can get together and talk about getting some work done! :biggrin: I also have my 1970 c10 pick up trying to get that re-painted chevy orange again so i can get my roll on back on the SOUTH SIDE you feel me :biggrin: may be you can lace those cars for me and put me down so I can roll wit you big dogg


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

heard from you in a min..... yeah can hook it up hit me up on the email fo a number


----------



## johnny topete (Aug 22, 2008)

What up homie glad to know you still remember me  yo homie here is my e-mail adreess [email protected] so you can shoot me ur # we can sit down & chop it up!!!!!


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm: GOOD WORK HOMIE


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

johnny check yo yahoo mail this dave


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

THIS IS A 33 FORD COUPE I DID BEFORE AND AFTER HE WANTED A VINTAGE LOOK SO MADE HIS PAINT LOOK OLD MAID LETTERS LOOK OLD AND FADED DIDNT UNDERSTAND WHY HE WOULD WANT TO DO THIS BUT THIS IS WHAT HE WANTED.............  VERRY DIFFERNT :0 







:0 















:uh: 
























































AFTER  :biggrin:


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

:0


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

allso do the lowlows :cheesy:


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Apr 26 2009, 11:05 PM~13699236
> *allso do the lowlows :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD...FOR A SECOND THERE I THOUGHT IT WAS A FLEET.


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

heres some fleetwoods that i painted and sold  
































































































got this pics on the b- piller


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Apr 27 2009, 11:33 PM~13712367
> *heres some fleetwoods  that i painted and sold
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL WORK.....PAINT COLOR N INTERIOR WORK REMIND ME OF LIFESTYLE C.C. FOR SOME REASON....GREAT QUALITY!!!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Very nice work and from the looks of that work aint cheap! That mustang got the fuckin' treatment!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

DAMN HOMIE YOU GET DOWN...TTT


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:twak: :buttkick: :barf: :banghead: :loco: :machinegun:


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Apr 20 2009, 10:00 PM~13638298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT WORK :thumbsup: WHAT COLORS DID U USE..


----------



## execchefmak (Feb 22, 2009)

damn, thats sick ass work homie


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

BACK AT IT AGAIN..... THIS IS A 66 CHEVY HAND TO HOOK UP FROM NOTHING TO SOMETHING 
































BACK FROM THE SANDBLASTING SHOP  























































:cheesy: 
POST MORE LATER  GOT SOME MORE WORK TO PUT IN 
























THIS 48 CHEVY WORKING ON AT HOME


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Jun 25 2009, 10:47 PM~14302575
> *BACK AT IT AGAIN.....  THIS IS A 66 CHEVY HAND TO HOOK UP FROM NOTHING TO SOMETHING
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Jun 25 2009, 10:58 PM~14302703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERES YOUR SUPER HERO GEAR 
:nicoderm: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Apr 27 2009, 11:33 PM~13712367
> *heres some fleetwoods  that i painted and sold
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAD MAMMER JAMMER!!!!!!!! :nicoderm: NICE HAT :buttkick:


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=29f8f8o&s=...d=185&tag=funny


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Jul 3 2009, 09:50 AM~14371919
> *http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=29f8f8o&s=...d=185&tag=funny
> *


 :twak: :nicoderm: :roflmao:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: GIT TO BUFFIN .... AN HER UP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: : :banghead: :banghead: :buttkick:


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

Great work David!


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

:biggrin: RIGHT ON....


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Sep 4 2009, 11:46 PM~14986905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nono: :loco:


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

SHWOLT :scrutinize: :scrutinize: hno: hno:


----------



## ricardo hernandez (Feb 28, 2009)

:h5: :loco: :rant: :loco: :yessad: :yes: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :wave: :wave:


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg+Oct 22 2009, 10:24 PM~15441302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut use nose bout them ZEEENIFFFFFFFSST....5 TWENY TWEN TWEN NUKKA :nicoderm:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Coupe54 (Oct 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Feb 4 2009, 01:01 AM~12901532
> *
> 
> 
> ...



How many hours you make this?

nice job. hand to you.


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Oct 22 2009, 10:24 PM~15441302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THERES ONLY 1 ORIGINAL O G DOUDLE O G TRIPLE O G CAR CLUB REPIN THE 602...... 30 YEARS STRONG  loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

sad story man... owner was from maine? just wondering cause of the plates...


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Sep 4 2009, 11:46 PM~14986905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: KNEEGROWS WILL NEVER NOSE OUR BLOODLINE :noFFP


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Feb 3 2009, 10:44 PM~12900352
> *AFTER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Oct 22 2009, 10:41 PM~15441507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

A FEW OLD PICTS IF FOUND


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

RICO SUAVE :biggrin:


----------



## bundi62 (Jul 20, 2008)

Those are some killer paint jobs :thumbsup:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

CLEAN AZZ WORK HOMIE


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Aug 12 2010, 08:12 PM~18297456
> *CLEAN AZZ WORK HOMIE
> *


THXS BRO


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:around: :around: :nicoder








m: :cheesy:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Aug 12 2010, 11:27 PM~18299260
> *:around:  :around:  :nicoder
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

NICE WORK


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 1 2010, 09:06 AM~18459709
> * NICE WORK
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## carsofabq (Jan 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

killer work bro


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Feb 4 2009, 12:43 AM~12901004
> *THIS CAR  PRICE TAG 250K TO BILD
> 
> 
> ...



250k :wow: dam what can I get for 4-6k :happysad: yea Nice work BRo Really Nice


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

You forgot this one Niggi :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 4 2010, 10:10 AM~18485401
> *You forgot this one Niggi :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## johnny topete (Aug 22, 2008)

Yo what up homie! Im the homie on 3rd st down from fredos,I hit u up a wile back about so  me work I wanted to get done! I got a mc ss I want to do soon so if can shoot me ur # ill give u a call so u can come see it n give a ticket on it! Im ready so hit me up!


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

BUNCH OF SUSPECTS.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Oct 17 2010, 04:19 AM~18831823
> *|  | Post #86873
> 
> A PROUD MEMBER
> ...


shit ill be out looking for my elk that weekend


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

[


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## alpyssa12 (Oct 19, 2010)

I got so much picture of my work but don't want to be up all night long putting picture.

___________________________________
Fuel Cards
Fuel Card


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alpyssa12_@Oct 28 2010, 03:55 AM~18929134
> *I got so much picture of my work but don't want to be up all night long putting picture.
> 
> ___________________________________
> ...


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

ttt for the homie


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

SUPP NIKKA


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

hno:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------

